# Fall Makeup! Green Eyeliner + Dark Nude Lips



## valeriatutorial (Sep 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;mi3JG_HByZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi3JG_HByZY[/video]


----------

